# How the heck do I get wiper links back on without destroying bushing?



## sscheinfe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've burned through a bunch of link arms and i am getting tired of it. I can't seem to force those bushings on the the pivot balls without putting a plier directly over the two and squeezing wth all my might....and in the process, inevitably destorying the bushing, usually by spreading the little rim tabs to the point that the bushing no longers stays on the ball. Have heard some people say they just pop it on with their hands, though Im not sure how that works unless you are strong enough to crush coconuts in your hands. what am i missing here?


----------



## dario14 (Oct 11, 2011)

putting some wd 40 or some other lubricant on it??? i do realize this post is kinda old and increadibly no one replyed is it me or is this forum kinda lame???


----------

